# Syncing Keywords - what is current status?



## RobOK (Nov 30, 2020)

Trying to get my head around keywording between LR Classic and LR desktop.

I have some, but not enough, tags applied in LR Classic, including People and Locations. Locations are in a hierarchy.

Is this what happens:
1. LR Classic keywords sync to Cloud/LR and you can see them and delete them in LR desktop (do those changes sync back to LR Classic?)
2. Keywords entered in Lightroom desktop DO NOT go back to LR Classic?
3. Face Identification - not sure if this gets synched, I think yes?

Do the crystal ball gazers think that Adobe will get full sync of Keywords in the future?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2020)

Keywords, Location data, Face Tags: none of these sync between Classic and the cloud. 

You can effect a one way, one time *transfer *of keywods and location data from Classic to the cloud (by saving metadata to XMP in Classic before syncing the images to the cloud, but you have to ensure a smart preview does not already exist in Classic when initiating the sync). After that transfer, no changes sync in either direction.

I honestly do not know if Adobe will change their mind about this, but there has been no suggestion that they will.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 30, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> You can effect a one way, one time *transfer *of keywods and location data from Classic to the cloud (by saving metadata to XMP in Classic before syncing the images to the cloud, but you have to ensure a smart preview does not already exist in Classic when initiating the sync). After that transfer, no changes sync in either direction.



So if I am seeing some keywords it is only from that first time load, but if I continue to make changes in Classic they won't come over, correct?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 1, 2020)

Correct.


----------



## prbimages (Dec 1, 2020)

RobOK said:


> So if I am seeing some keywords it is only from that first time load, but if I continue to make changes in Classic they won't come over, correct?


Yes, although there is a workaround, as hinted at by Jim above: if you remove the synced image from the cloud, and then sync it again, then the current keywords will be transferred. (Still subject to the proviso that you save metadata to XMP as well.)


----------

